# قسم المحاسبة



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

* دي أمنية وطلب وياريت نقف مع بعض ( التجاريين )  وبعد أذن مشرفين المنتدي طبعاً ويكون هناك لو سمحتم نفسي يكون فية خاص بالمحاسبة بدل مندخل علي أي موقع تاني ونستفيد منة ونحاول نعرف من بعض معلوملت أكتر 
قسم خاص بالمحاسبين
                          وشكراً*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش عارف الكلام داخل في بعضة لية لكن عموما أنا عايز من حضراتكم تعملولنا قسم خاص بالمحاسبين  لو كان مسموح 
 ســـــــــلام*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*طبعاً أن كتبت الموضوع دة في الأخبار العامة علشان شايف أن ناس كتير بتدخل تشوف مندي الخبار العامة وعشان نحاول نمشي في الموضوع 
 شكراً*


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياريت المشرفين اللي أكيد هيشوفوا الموضوع يحاولوا يوفروا الطلب دة ولو مسمحش بكدة يبقي بردة شكراً علي تعبكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ماينفعش تكتب الموضوع او الاقتراح في اي قسم في المنتدى

فية قسم خاص بالاقتراحات ينقل لية الموضوع​


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنا آسف جداً*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ولا يهمك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يناير 2009)

*ممكن تبتدى تكتب موضوع متجدد ولو فيه اقبال عليه روك ممكن 

ينظر فى الموضوع ​*


----------



## حماده (24 يناير 2009)

ما بدنا محاسبه بدنا نكون مع الرب وبس بكفي
احكولي بدي اتعمد واصير مسيحي رسمي


----------



## veansea (24 يناير 2009)

انت ممكن تبتدى وتحطه فى المدونات بتاعتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2009)

المدونات للاعضاء المباركين فما فوق يا فينو ​


----------



## حماده (25 يناير 2009)

ما فهمت قصدك شووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*العضو المبارك فيما فوق هوه اللي يقدر يكون له مدونه


والعضويه المباركه ليها شروط اهمها تكون مسيحي​*


----------



## حماده (25 يناير 2009)

طيب انا هيك او بالاحرى صرت هيك مبارك بس فهمني وين المدونات


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*انت صرت مبارك ازاي

لما تصير مبارك هتلاقي كلمه مدونه في ملفك الشخصي

تقدر تنزل فيها مواضيع ​*


----------



## حماده (25 يناير 2009)

يا زلم صرت مبارك لما اعتنقت الدين


----------



## veansea (27 يناير 2009)

دى حاجه تبع نظام المنتدى يا حماده مالهاش دعوه باعتناقام الدين


----------



## veansea (27 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> المدونات للاعضاء المباركين فما فوق يا فينو ​



سورى يا قلبى مكنتش اعرف انها من الاعضاء المباركين فيما فوق


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> يا زلم صرت مبارك لما اعتنقت الدين



*يا حمادة اكيد انت مبارك لما تكون مسيحي بس احنا قصدنا مبارك عن العضوية المباركة في المنتدى لما يبقى لون اسمك بالاخضر...
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## حماده (29 يناير 2009)

يعني بصير مبارك بس كيف الوسيله او الطريقه احكيلي


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2009)

حماده قال:


> يعني بصير مبارك بس كيف الوسيله او الطريقه احكيلي


*يا حمادة انك تصير عضو مبارك ليها شروط..
اهما انك تكون مسيحي..و تكون عضو موثوق فيه..
و يكون عدد مشاركاتك ليس بقليل.. و المبارك هو عضو بتنتخبه الادارة.. يعني هي اللي بتحدده و بتختاره.. بناءا على نوعية مشاركاته..
هلا انت ليش مصر تكون مبارك؟؟​*


----------



## Scofield (29 يناير 2009)

*اهم الشروط ان تشارك فى الاقسام المسيحية مش اللعب و الترفيهى و تقول عاوز عضوية مباركة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2009)

*يا ريت يا جماعه نحافظ على النظام لو تلاحظوا المشاركات خرجت عن نطاق الاقتراح 
اللى عنده أى سؤال يفتح موضوع خاص بيه و هيلاقى اجابه ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 يناير 2009)

*+*

يا أخي أحييك على إقتراحك  

ليتنا ننشىء قسم للتجاريين .. و نضع فيه كل ما يتعلق بالمعاملات المالية و المحاسبية من برامج و جداول و قوائم مالية و نُظم و معادلات .. الخ

أضم صوتي إلي صوتك أخي ...


----------



## Scofield (3 فبراير 2009)

redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> يا أخي أحييك على إقتراحك
> 
> ...



*المنتدى تبشيرى و ليس علمانى كمان نسيت وصية المسيح لما قال *[q-bible]*لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ، لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ، أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللهَ وَالْمَالَ
لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ الْمَالِ أَصْلٌ لِكُلِّ الشُّرُورِ، الَّذِي إِذِ ابْتَغَاهُ قَوْمٌ ضَلُّوا عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، وَطَعَنُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِأَوْجَاعٍ كَثِيرَةٍ
لِتَكُنْ سِيرَتُكُمْ خَالِيَةً مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَالِ. كُونُوا مُكْتَفِينَ بِمَا عِنْدَكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ قَالَ:«لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ»*[/q-bible]


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 فبراير 2009)

*+*

كيف تبشر بالمسيح يا ريمون ؟ 

هو انت لما تقدم ( خدمة ) للاخرين مش برضه ده تبشير ؟

كمان احنا مش بنقول حبيبي نفتح اقسام لكل التخصصات و بكده الموضوع يكبر .. لكن لو لقينا ناس كتير محتاجه قسم للمحاسبه يبقى من واجبنا ( كخدام للمسيح ) أننا ( نساعد ) الناس دول .. على الاقل لو ما كانش قسم يبقى موضوع شامل كل الامور المحاسبيه 

كمان مش المنتدى تبشيري برضه .. اومال ايه لازمة اقسام الكمبيوتر و تطوير المواقع و البرامج  .. 

لو المنتدى تبشيري فقط ( حسب وجهة نظرك ) ايه لازمة قسم الصور العامه ؟ 

كمان مين قال ان المحاسبة هي محبة المال ؟ او تدخل تحت نطاق محبة المال ؟ اليس الله تبارك إسمه هو إله ترتيب و نظام ( إسأل عن تعريف المحاسبة المالية  ) .. و أليس يهوذا الاسخريوطي كان أمين للصندوق ؟ و أليس في كل الكنائس قسم مالي ؟ 

إبعد عني أحسنلك


----------



## Scofield (3 فبراير 2009)

redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> كيف تبشر بالمسيح يا ريمون ؟
> 
> ...


*طبعا محبة للمال لما تبقى ماسك خمسة جنيه و تعد تعد فيها طول النهار و تحسب و ناسى ربنا و يفوتك صلاة العصر
و لا يهوذا اهو ده حبيبي كان حرامى الصندوق يا ما نفسى ربنا يكرمنى بكام صندوق عشور كده انفضه و اغتنى بقى:99:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2009)

*فى الوقت الحالى أعتقد أنه لا مجال للحديث عن فتح أقسام جديده فى المنتدى
يغلق​*


----------

